# Anyone have a GPU they don't use to fold? I'll do it for you.



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

So, I'm setting up a dedicated folding rig this week. My motherboard has 3 PCI-E slots, of which I'll only be using two. So, if anyone has a GPU lying that they are unable to use for folding (inadequate PSU, etc etc), let me know and I can include it in my folding rig. 

In return, I will fold under your name for a duration that *equals two times the PPD* your GPU generates.

For example, if your GPU generates 10k PPD, which equals 70k in a week. I will fold 140k points for you every week.

In return, irrespective of the GPU u send me, I will set my main rig (GTX 480) to fold under your name. This rig folds for *atleast* 14 hours a day, usually 16 or more. The 480 should generate close to 20k PPD (overclocked).

* Unless you explicitly allow me to, I WILL NOT attempt to overclock your card.
At anytime, should you want the card back, I will ship it back (at my cost) the very next day via priority, insured.*

This setup is temporary and can last anywhere between 1-6 months until I have some extra cash to purchase another GPU, at which point I will need the 3rd PCI-E slot on the motherboard, and your GPU will be returned.

Reason for edit:
My folding rig is going to be headless and bare. While I can VNC into it, the aim is to have a very low maintenance folding rig, that I start up and don't have to monitor. As a result, I don't want to have to VNC into it twice a week to change the user it is folding under. Ergo, I will fold on my main rig for you.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow what a very generous act! Love your dedication and I might take you up on it when I get my GTX460's back from RMA.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

Slight edit made to the terms.


----------

